# Nortriptyline - side effects



## 23410

Hello:I have been prescribed Motival which is a combination of nortriptyline 10mg and fluphenazine 0.5mg. This works well to help control IBS D but the side effects are drowsiness; some hair loss and some weight gain. Is this typical? Grateful for any replies.


----------



## 21185

Must be a new drug (Motival). I know that any time I took a tricyclic (which is an older form of an antidepressant), I always gained weight and drowsiness.I don't experience that so much with SSRI's.If you are experiencing weight gain it could be from the nortriptyline as it can cause constipation.


----------



## Lillett

I take 25 mgs. nortriptyline at night. It does cause drowsiness but over time it has gotten better for me. I have not noticed any weight gain but that is listed as one of it's side effects however, I would think that would be at the higher doses. It's working well for me!


----------



## mistressdarkheart

I to am taking 25 mgs, 1 pill right before bed every night. I only started it a week ago tomorrow and will start taking two pills before bed. I had trouble sleeping before I started the Nortriptyline and so far I am still have trouble sleeping. It has helped with the D, but my stomach pain is still very present. Will this eventually help with the cramping and bloating? Also i have been very nervous about taking any antideppresant (even though all seems fine so far), i don't feel much change. I'm wondering if things will feel different once I up the daily dose to 2 pills.


----------



## mom4

I am also taking 25mg at night. I was just wondering if you had any change in symptoms when you started taking 2 pills at night??


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Years ago When I took nortriptyline it caused excessive weight gain and constipation.


----------



## Guest

I was trying to do abit of research for you, since I've never heard of it. Apparently, it was discontinued as Motival in the UK from June 2006 - though I don't know why.Common side effects reported on various sites seem to include; drowsiness and weight gain. These are also commonly stated side-effects of Mitrazapene (the SSRI derivative that I take) - I think whats worth pointing out in general are that whatever you experience should subside over the course of the first 2 weeks - not so much the weight gain unfortunately. I'd say I've put on over a stone - most of it in the first month or so - I have a constant unsatisfied appetite - I could eat ALL the time - I don't but the advantages of it are getting my life back - I take a pragmatic stance here - I'd rather be chubby but working and being a half-way decent mum and wife and enjoying life with those I love - I'll take the weight gain, though obviously, I'd rather be thinner!!!You need to work closely with your doctor - they would advice if there were any contraindications I'm sure.Good luckSue (Manchester, UK)


----------

